# Goldorfe & Koi



## halu1de (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo Teichfreunde
Wolte mal fragen wer erfarungen mit der haltung von Koi und Goldorfen in einem Teich hat.
Geht das oder ist DAS NICHT GUT
Freue mich über eure antworten

gruß halu1de


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Goldorfe & Koi*

Servus Harald

Ich hatte Goldorfen im Schwimmteich ... waren problemlos 

An Koi bin ich jetzt drann ..... dauert aber sicher noch bis nächstes Jahr ... wenn der Teich endlich fertig ist 

Bin wie andere Koi-Kichis der Meinung, daß man Artenrein einen Koiteich halten sollte ... allein schon wegen eventueller Krankheiten, was bei Koi ja öfters vorkommen kann, sofern man nicht auf eine ordentliche Filterung setzt.

Also wie gesagt, bei mir kommen nur Koi in Teich .....

Eventuell, das ist aber noch in Ferner Zukunft, daß ich einen "Zweiten" Teich anlege ... mit anderen Teichfischen, aber ohne Goldorfen, dafür ist der Teich sicher zu klein, obwohl er ~ 20.000 Liter auch fassen würde. 
Goldorfen wollen schwimmen und das gibt die Fläche net her


----------



## halu1de (14. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Goldorfe & Koi*

danke helmut
ich habe 14 Goldorfen und 1 koi  moderlischen?? nicht zählbar    3 shubukin
ist das eine schlechte mischung ?

PS.wollte noch ein oder zwei koi einsetzen

gruß halu1de


----------



## Majaberlin (14. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Goldorfe & Koi*

Ich habe einige Jahre Goldorfen und 2 Kois und einige Goldfische zusammen gehalten in einem Teich mit ca. 25 qm Oberfläche und das ging sehr gut (bis auf die Pflanzen, denen das nicht so gut tat).
Nun machen wir alles neu und werden keine Kois (Kois und Pflanzen zusammen - das halten die Pflanzen leider nicht lange durch ) und auch keine Goldfische mehr halten, die gründeln zu sehr und kehren das unterste zuoberst .
Wer an Koi-Haltung interessiert ist, sollte andere Ansprüche an seinen Teich stellen als einen naturnahen Gartenteich zu haben. Infos darüber gibt es hier im Forum reichlich.


----------



## halu1de (14. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Goldorfe & Koi*

danke Maja
aber ich wollte wissen ob ich die fische in der mischung halten kann ohne ihnen zu schaden ?

gruß halu1de


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Goldorfe & Koi*

Servus Harald

Hmmm ... bei deiner Fischkonstelation würde ich eher den einen Koi abgeben, als noch zwei weitere hinzu setzen ....

Gehts Dir alleine um die Ausstrahlung der Koi oder der Größe 

Ich gehe mal von einer sehr guten Filteranlage bei Dir aus ... die Koi erkranken nicht ....

Wie stellst du sicher das du im Winter +4°C nicht unterschreitest ...

Heizt du zu
deckst du den Teich ab
läßt du den Filter durchlaufen
fütterst du durch
hast du eine IH (Innenhälterung)
hast du ein Quarantänebecken
Koi-Haltung ist sehr aufwändig


----------



## halu1de (14. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Goldorfe & Koi*

hallo helmut
habe einen biotek 18 skrimatik
und den winter 2009-2010 hat er gut überstanden  bei bis zu 20 grad minus siehe foto  in meinem album heitzung habe ich nicht und der filter wird ab Okt oder Nov abgeschaltet und kommt in den keller 
aber wenn es den tier schadet würde ich ihn abgeben

gruß halu1de


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Goldorfe & Koi*

Servus Harald

Wie ich deinem Post entnehme hast du ein gepumptes __ Filtersystem ....

Koiteich verfügen meißt über ein Schwerkraftfiltersystem, da die Filterleistung so berechnet ist, das das Volumen zumindest alle 2 Std. durchgeht .... über den Winter gedrosselt ...

Das bringst nur mit immensen Aufwand gepumpt hin ... und was im Winter ... dämmen, frierende Schläuche ... nö, da würde ich eher Umbauen ...

Willst du Dir das, wegen drei Koi antun .... 

Ich würde alles so belassen und den Koi zu Liebe auf sie verzichten ... klingt jetzt Hart, aber es ist für die Koi so besser


----------



## Redlisch (14. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Goldorfe & Koi*

Hallo,


halu1de schrieb:


> Hallo Teichfreunde
> Wolte mal fragen wer erfarungen mit der haltung von Koi und Goldorfen in einem Teich hat.
> Geht das oder ist DAS NICHT GUT
> Freue mich über eure antworten
> ...



ich sehe da kein Problem mit.
Ich habe 2 Goldorfen und 2 Blaue Orfen mit im Teich, dazu Koi und __ Schuppenkarpfen und einige andere Fischarten.

Was soll deiner Meinung nach damit nicht gut gehen ?

Axel


----------



## Kaje (14. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Goldorfe & Koi*



halu1de schrieb:


> hallo helmut
> habe einen biotek 18 skrimatik
> und den winter 2009-2010 hat er gut überstanden  bei bis zu 20 grad minus siehe foto  in meinem album heitzung habe ich nicht und der filter wird ab Okt oder Nov abgeschaltet und kommt in den keller
> aber wenn es den tier schadet würde ich ihn abgeben
> ...




Hallo Halu,

gehe mal davon aus dass du den "OASE Biotec 18 Screenmatic Filter" meinst?
Wenn Dein Profil stimmt mit den Angaben von 50.000L Wasserinhalt, dann ist dieser Filter bei Koihaltung völlig überfordert!

Ich hatte vor dem Teichumbau letztes Jahr auch Kois, Goldfische, sowie Goldorfen in meinem Teich.. ansich gab es keine Probleme... Die Goldorfen sind aber vom Natur aus sehr hektische Fische und der Koi ist in seinem naturell eher das Gegenteil.. Diese beiden Arten passen meiner Meinung nach nicht zusammen in einen Teich, gerade in den Wintermonatenin denen die Kois Ruhe brauchen und keine hektischen Bewegungen..

Jetzt habe ich nur noch Kois und Goldfische drin, da mir der Winter vor dem Teichumbau die Goldorfen gekostet hat. 

Ist meine Meinung


----------



## Majaberlin (14. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Goldorfe & Koi*

Also meine Orfen waren zuletzt sehr groß, fast genausogroß wie die Kois, und es waren sehr ruhige Fische. In der Jugendzeit, als sie noch klein waren, waren sie lebhafter, aber bei der Größe sind sie fast so ruhig wie Kois, und im Winter sowieso, da habe ich gar keinen Fisch sich bewegen sehen, auch die Orfen nicht. So war es jedenfalls bei mir, und sie lebten sehr lange Jahre zusammen - bis mir der letzte Winter und meine eigene Schuld den Teich-Garaus gemacht hat .


----------



## Redlisch (14. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Goldorfe & Koi*

Ja, da kann ich Maja zustimmen.

Meine Orfen sind ebenfalls nicht hecktisch, als sie neu waren da war das anders.

Den Winter haben ´sie am Grund mit den Koi und den __ Schuppenkarpfen verbracht.

Beim Futter gibt es auch keinen Streit, meine Orfen fressen kein Koifutter, sie nehmen nur Flockenfutter. Okay rote Mückenlarven bilden die Ausnahme, die fressen wohl alle Fische gerne 

Axel


----------

